# Weirdness at Roberts road



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

So yesterday I'm heading down Roberts road to launch my kayak into the Humphries (Pte. Mouillee). It was before 5. When I passed the last intersection on Roberts, a maroon sedan was parked there with the headlights off. They came on as I got closer, and I could see the driver following me with his eyes the whole time I was passing by. He turned right, following me, and I started to wonder if something was wrong with this situation. There's only one reason to be on that road that early, going hunting, and this guy wasn't going hunting. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I could see the next ten minutes or so going really bad.

Boat launches and river landings seem to attract some odd types, generally harmless ones who walk up, ramble about whatever's on their mind, then go their way. But they generally don't follow you in a car. So, as I approached a pull off, I made a quick u-turn and took off fast in the opposite direction. The maroon car turned abruptly into the pull off, lurched back out, but then stopped and rolled back in. It was sitting there when I lost sight of it in the rear view. 

I have no idea what the guy was up to, or if he had any concern with me or not. But a few things suggested he did. I ended up going to the HQ and did the draw hunt instead. Took a marsh zone, got one mallard. It's possible I freaked over nothing, but better safe than sorry.

Anybody ever had something like this happen, or just had any weird encounters with people out in the boonies?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

was going out of Au Gres at 3 am to night fish walleye. There was an extremely vocal couple having sex in a Cadillac sedan, right in the middle of the ramp. Let's just say the woman had obviously watched her fair share of porn because everything that came out of her mouth sounded like porn dialog. The very, very best part was her yelling "you are so much bigger than my husband!" over and over. Kinda felt bad for interrupting.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

HAHA Don't have someone trying to server you divorce papers or court papers? We actually watched a guy get served papers at a Managed area one morning at 5AM. The Ex knew it was his local haunt during the season.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Passed out guy in a truck with a dead battery due to open door blocking the only dock at a launch once.

I hunt with my daughter how and don't like leaving her alone at such places, but she needs to learn to take care of herself.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I think you were wise to go the other direction  I've had some encounters like this before in remote locations. 

Just last duck season, one of the other members of this site and I were duck hunting in a fairly remote area SE of Lansing. We had parked in a grassy area that we had verified was state property, but was directly adjacent to some homes...and I use the term "homes" loosely here LOL When we came out from hunting, we had a note on our windshield, scribbled in crayon, that accused us of "stealing his ****"...apparently a tree stand and other things. As we sat there kind of dumbfounded, I happened to peek at the open window of the adjacent "home", and caught a glimpse of a person, who looked straight out of the movie "Deliverance", staring at us, and then quickly disappearing again. Needless to say, I was hearing the dueling banjos play, and we got the heck out of there asap. 

I was trout fishing in the UP one time way back in the middle of nowhere on a remote two track road. Was finishing up fishing, and coming back to my car which was parked in a turnout near the river, when I see this car parked by mine, with two guys in it...both looking very "iffy"...staring at me. They didn't appear to be fisherman, so what they were doing there...I don't know. I turned around on the trail and went back to the river and fished a while longer, all the time watching behind me to see if they were coming after me. After an hour or so I slowly snuck back up to the car, and they were gone. No idea what that was about. 

It does get a bit creepy at times when you're out there in remote areas.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Gay men.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I encountered some park duck hunters once - talk about weird. :tdo12:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Shupac said:


> So yesterday I'm heading down Roberts road to launch my kayak into the Humphries (Pte. Mouillee). It was before 5. When I passed the last intersection on Roberts, a maroon sedan was parked there with the headlights off. They came on as I got closer, and I could see the driver following me with his eyes the whole time I was passing by. He turned right, following me, and I started to wonder if something was wrong with this situation. There's only one reason to be on that road that early, going hunting, and this guy wasn't going hunting. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I could see the next ten minutes or so going really bad.
> 
> Boat launches and river landings seem to attract some odd types, generally harmless ones who walk up, ramble about whatever's on their mind, then go their way. But they generally don't follow you in a car. So, as I approached a pull off, I made a quick u-turn and took off fast in the opposite direction. The maroon car turned abruptly into the pull off, lurched back out, but then stopped and rolled back in. It was sitting there when I lost sight of it in the rear view.
> 
> ...


SGAs in general attract weirdos, parkers, trash dumpers and general fruit cakes. I try to stay away from Roberts road. Not only the truck break ins but that place draws some freaky lookin inbreds just milling around with nuthin to do. Then ya got the deer hunters down there...real weirdos.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

And non duck hunters think we are crazy...


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just remember some of those remote areas can be used as Meth sites...so be careful and if you find piles of jugs or household containers...report it.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

I once was hunting a spot near kalamazoo. The spot I was hunting was across from the boat launch. Saw some people at the boat launch yelling not sure at what. When we were done with the hunt I found my truck covered in ketchup with what looks like ducks with no smoking symbol smeared through them. They wrote other things but couldn't read it. They took a bunch of half eaten burgers and fries and chucked it all in the bed of my truck. Man do I hate ketchup. . . . some people's kids.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Unfortunately many years ago while I was duck hunting their, got my truck broken into. Their was also a guy bow hunting that got his van broken into as well. Cost me more to replace the window than what they stole. Talking to the bow hunter, he said they stole a shot gun and some other hunting gear. Back then break ins happen often. You would see glass all over the parking lot. I don't think it's that much of a problem anymore. Or at least I don't see broken glass in the parking lot anymore.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Have had spare tires stolen off of my boat trailers more than once at public boat launches. And before someone says "that's why they make locks for spare tire holders", the second time it WAS locked. Didn't matter...they obviously had all day and they REALLY F'd up the mount on my trailer to get the tire off. Never again. You want a stinkin' spare...go ahead and take it, but don't cause me $$$$$ damage getting the lock off.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Spartan88 said:


> And non duck hunters think we are crazy...


I think you hit the nail on the head...this is "bizarro world", and WE are the odd balls here. Afterall, who else would be up in the middle of O'dark thirty like we often are, on tiny back roads, hauling thousands of dollars of gear often in the WORST of weather.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> I encountered some park duck hunters once - talk about weird. :tdo12:


They're all gay....OH WAIT. nevermind


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't had anything too strange happen like that while duck hunting. Turkey hunting and scouting is another story though. One year, while on state land, my father-in-law and I were sitting on the tailgate eating lunch. Seasonal road, that goes nowhere, just a bunch of state land. There was more traffic on that road for the 30 minutes we sat there, than my whole suburban neighborhood gets in a work day. Including a brand new Jaguar with Illinois plates. Our best guess was drug deals.

It's one of the main reasons I got my bad guy deterrent, and I'm not talking pepper spray.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Seems like most boat launches are like that especially at sunset. There are so many drivebys just looking and driving away. You never know which one is a serial killer. so, maybe we should keep out shotguns loaded until we are ready to leave the area?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

State land by me gets some weird people. One night while we were back there goofing around in my high school days off-roading, we saw some extremely nice cars that had no business being back in a forest with a dirt road filled with potholes. I figured it was drug deals also.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

fsamie1 said:


> Seems like most boat launches are like that especially at sunset. There are so many drivebys just looking and driving away. You never know which one is a serial killer. so, maybe we should keep out shotguns loaded until we are ready to leave the area?


Sometimes state forest campgrounds too. A few years ago I was camped at Burton's Landing by 
Grayling (was the only person in the campground) and late at night a car that sounded like a beater was circling around the campground. It stopped right in front of my tent (where I was ensconced in my sleeping bag) and stayed there for a minute. I grabbed my hatchet and moved into position where I'd have enough room to swing if necessary. But the car moved on. I never kept the hatchet in my tent before but for some reason had that night. now I always do.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

I was duck hunting the actual Maple River off some state land last year. Water level was down so I was sitting in the bank and my head was poking up just above the edge of the bank. Deer hunter sits down right behind me about 50yds from me(he had obviously heard me blowing my call because I did so knowing he was behind me somewhere as a hey im over here deal) so I proceed to stand up and toss my hands up like "hey im sitting right here are you f'n serious?" Guy shouts, "its deer season id watch out for my slugs if i was you sitting there." Meanwhile I had already been in that spot for the greater part of an hour. Guy just walked into the woods after the sun rose and sat his butt down.

Not so much a weird story but more of an A hole story. Always gives me chills down my spine running into someone out in the middle of nowhere with a hot temper and a loaded firearm.


----------

